# I Need Shop Space



## Janderso (Nov 28, 2018)

Hi gang,
I need shop space, I moved from Paradise CA to CHICO CA.
We lost our home and my shop and equipment.
We live in an apartment so no place to start my new shop.
Many of you live in Northern CA. If you know of anyone who is in our group, please tell them a fellow member is looking for a 20X30 shop space.
I need 220 power, lighting, secured entry and it needs to be on hwy 99 between Gridley and Chico or Durham on the Midway.
I am not looking for a handout, I can pay monthly rent for my space. This space will be required for 6-36 months.
Thank you,
Jeff Anderson,
cell 530-370-0310


----------



## alloy (Nov 28, 2018)

I hope you find something.  

My heart goes out to you and everyone else involved in that tragedy.


----------

